# Split Audio from HDMI into Receiver



## mickeymouse (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a non-HDMI Yamaha receiver. I have a overhead projector.

I have a Blu Ray ROM Laptop and would like to play movies from laptop in my home theater.

I was able to view 1080p movies on projector but unable to get anything more than 2.1 output into Yamaha amplifier.

I am planning to buy this product (only 5.1). Would appreciate any inputs on this.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/1080p-...xial-audio-output-converter-100-240v-ac-16553

I also saw a similar ViewHD product on Amazon.

Has anybody been able to get a true 7.1 audio out from a HDMI for a receiver?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

That looks like the switch that Monoprice sells. I ordered one, but for some reason, it wouldn't work with my Panasonic Blu-ray player and Toshiba HD DVD player. I woud up returning it.
If your laptop has an SPDIF audio output and your Yamaha receiver has optical inputs, you should be able to get at least 5.1 sound.
An obvious solution would be to buy a good Blu-ray player with internet connectivity that would allow you to stream Netflix and Amazon movies, and would provide an optical output for use with your Yamaha receiver.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, instead of spending $60 on an HDMI splitter, I'd get a $100 Blu Ray player and run HDMI to the projector and optical to the receiver.


----------



## ssmark (May 23, 2011)

Thanks but that only solves one of my problems.

I have Sony BluRay player that can connect to internet wirelessly and play Netflix, Pandora, etc. I don't have a issue of getting 7.1 from these sources.

But I have some homemade movies/weddings in HD that are stored in my DLNA Home Network Drive. The only way is to view them is to play on my laptop.The Sony Bluray Player I have does not recognize these movies due to a Codec issue. I get auto updates for the player but they are slow in adding the different codecs it can play.

Unfortunately my laptop does not have SPDIF output. I bought 2 of similar devices from Amazon/Ebay and I got a 2.1 output thru SPDIF (even though they advertise as 7.1).

I saw some devices for > $250, but I would rather buy a receiver with HDMI than spend so much $ for a device.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ssmark said:


> Thanks but that only solves one of my problems.
> 
> I have Sony BluRay player that can connect to internet wirelessly and play Netflix, Pandora, etc. I don't have a issue of getting 7.1 from these sources.
> 
> ...


1. You could still buy a $100 blu ray player and stream the homemade movies directly to it (like the Panny 110 - which streams everything off of our desktip and laptop without issue).
2. You should easily be able to burn those movies/weddings to a DVD and play them on your current player.


----------

